# OMG



## MikeW

I'm, how do you say...Stuffed? That's good, yes?

I cannot believe what I found on my doorstep today.

Y'all have to wait to find out the details...But I love each and every item--yes, more than one!

Take care, Mike
off to feed the bears...


----------



## Frank D.

Now that's totally unfair AND immoral Mike. 
Have you been corresponding with Rob Lee lately? His behaviour seems to be rubbing off on you. Would those happen to be the top-secret infill kits from Lee Valley by any chance? The cat's out of the bag so you might as well, how to say, fill us in...


----------



## Colin C

I have to agree with Frank on this one [-X [-X 
Mike that is just not on [-( ( you have got me biting my nails again, stop when I was about 7 :shock: :wink: )

Come on Mike grab the cat if you have to and get it out of that bag.
nowplease


----------



## Lord Nibbo

MikeW":3sfer9ld said:


> I'm, how do you say...Stuffed? That's good, yes?
> 
> I cannot believe what I found on my doorstep today.
> 
> Y'all have to wait to find out the details...But I love each and every item--yes, more than one!
> 
> Take care, Mike
> off to feed the bears...



First guess .. one/several of these
Harley-Davidson 1340cc Evolution Engine






Next project a chain saw :lol:


----------



## Philly

Aww....Mike!!!!
That is naughty :lol: 
Come on-spill the beans!
Philly


----------



## MikeW

:lol: 

Yep, unfair and immoral, sorry about the nail chomping, not an engine, and naughty I accept :lol: 

But y'all still need to wait... :wink: 

Pretty cool, though. More than I could have hoped for. Great meaning to me, maybe less to others. Good feelings to all.

Take care, evil Mike


----------



## JesseM

Hmm, a riddle :-k Does it have something to do with your saw deal? How many guesses do we get 8-[


----------



## MikeW

Hmm, this could be fun!

Nope, nothing to do with saws nor business at all. Everything to do with ... _[to be filled in later]_ :lol: 

Take care, Mike


----------



## Anonymous

Cheeky pipper. :lol: 

more than one ? ....haven't a clue. 

Bears ? You feed bears ?


----------



## Paul Chapman

MikeW":3bqnliz2 said:


> how do you say...Stuffed?



Some oven-ready turkeys for Christmas :? :? 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## SammyQ

"Chuffed"!!!???? not "Stuffed"????

As in "Oh, my Gawd, I am so pleased!"????


----------



## llangatwgnedd

Infill Plane?


----------



## Alf

And to think you thought relentless posting of dool-worthy saws was as bad as he could ever get... :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## engineer one

now you have blown it mike, we will no longer look for you saws cause they are obviously a feint to divert us from your real interest in 
stuffing bears, and chasing pizza eating chickens :lol: :lol: :lol: 

wouldn't mind but it is still 23 days till santa claus tips those things
down anyone elses chimney.

so what strength magnet do we need to draw it out of you veeeery slowly????????? :twisted: :twisted: 

paul :wink:


----------



## MikeW

SammieQ":ln4zu87y said:


> "Chuffed"!!!???? not "Stuffed"????
> 
> As in "Oh, my Gawd, I am so pleased!"????


Ah, another example of the whole being divided by a common language thing! Maybe my choice of word was subliminal! All that thinking of pizza, bears and chickens--not to mention the past week's turkey and the ham for Christmas I will be smoking [hey, in the BBQ/smoker :wink: ]

Hey, Paul--I can always count on you to lighten my step and place a smile on my face. Thanks.

Take care, Mike
off to check on the bears, and chickens and pizza, oh my...


----------



## SammyQ

"HI! Big Man! Er you eliptical er wat?" Sorry Mike......."common language" you said?


----------



## Anonymous

Pizza ?......you feed your bears and chooks pizza ?


----------



## Colin C

:-k 
Let the Pizza burn and the chickens and bears can wait, we would like a clue ( I never have one :roll: )

Now we see just have twisted you can be :twisted: :shock: 
( Lucky I have short hair too  )


----------



## engineer one

jake, now you know why americans eat so much fast food, they have to beat off the bears and chooks :twisted: 

i realise that you aussies have problems since your native animals
like roos and koalas only eat indigenous food, but give the yanks a 
break and be happy that they have such adaptable animals
that can steal a man's pizza. :lol: :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## engineer one

ok mike having spent the day getting england completely confused, i think 
you should give us more clues, and run a competition for some lucky
blighter who get nearer to the truth before you burst a blood vessel,
and give us the answers.

i am sure that we would all want to enter a competition that had as a 
prize a Wenzloff original saw, heck even a piece of steel with the medallion :twisted: 

come on then fess up and put up :lol: :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Frank D.

I'm going to readjust my original guess and say Mike got a couple of infill kits from Holtey (so he can slice peperroni and keep the bears in check with the same tool).
So where do I pick up my prize Mike?


----------



## MikeW

Got game?












Based upon Disston's No. 9 backsaw.

This 15 3/4" blade, 9 PPI rip-filed saw has 4 1/4" usable depth with a .030" thick saw plate.

The brass back is solid, chamfered and slotted. Has traditional split nuts for the bolts. Handle wood is Mubangu. Handle is currently made for a right-handed person. If a left-handed person wins the game, we'll make a new handle. A medallion will be added to this saw.

Here are a couple "rules." There are a few people who know what this is all about--you know who you are! But, you still need to play along else your absence form guessing may help others. So just guess incorrectly <g>. You're on your honor...

There were 6 items in the box. The odds are a bit stack against y'all.

Oh. If the country you reside in charges VATs/Fees, they are the responsibility of the winner. I'll pay shipping.

The game ends on 9 December at midnight my time.

Let the game begin...Take care, Mike


----------



## Colin C

:shock:  
My head hurts ](*,) #-o [-o< 
Is it a plane kit 8-[


----------



## engineer one

ok that's a fair deal, and now to put on the thinking cap.
well actually i reckon it's a hoping cap :lol: :lol: :lol: 

my first thought is that you have gotten some new holtey things.
 :twisted: 
paul :wink:


----------



## Colin C

Hotley #98 [-o< [-o<


----------



## JesseM

LV test version of a plow (or plough). The other 5 items being the cutters (1/8, 1/4, 5/16, 1/2, 3/4) [-o< 

I'm just shooting in the dark here. :-k


----------



## Clinton1

Infills, kits and new product lines are a few things that spring to mind....
I'm also a little distracted by the bear reference....

hmmm....

The all new "infill-style cocobolo and brass Bear-Scarer whirly-gurdy" and 4 piece bear skining kit from LV.

Yep, I reckon thats it.


----------



## MikeW

Clinton1":u868jow6 said:


> I'm also a little distracted by the bear reference....


No worries Clinton.

The bear reference began when I sometime in the past made a remark about beer...but misspelled it as bear. So it's been a running joke which Paul started. The chickens and pizza got added. Gives me a chuckle, but that's its only significance.

Take care, Mike


----------



## MarcW

Mike, I'd never play this game, but the prize now is a good saw with medallion, so I won't be quiet anymore and guess :mrgreen: instead of sitting back and grinning. 

You once or twice mentioned you had to sell the one or the other plane in order to buy some machines or tools for your new saw trade. And I guess it is all the LNs you then had to give away and now you ordered them alltogether brandnew. That'd be worth an OMG? [-o< 

Have a splendid sunday with your new tools,

Marc


----------



## Anonymous

MikeW":10nbjww0 said:


> Clinton1":10nbjww0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a little distracted by the bear reference....
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Clinton.
> 
> The bear reference began when I sometime in the past made a remark about beer...but misspelled it as bear. So it's been a running joke which Paul started. The chickens and pizza got added. Gives me a chuckle, but that's its only significance.
> 
> Take care, Mike
Click to expand...


:lol: .....lovely saw Mike. Definetly worth a OMG..... is there more ? 

BTW... haven't stopped reading that book. My minds in overdrive.


----------



## Alf

Coo, Mike, you must reckon this is gonna be a tough one to crack. :shock: Hmm... :-k How many sizes of chisel does Dave at Blue Spruce Toolworks make? :idea: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Lord Nibbo

I've just re-read your original post, and in another post you said nothing to do with saws or your buisness, and there was more than one on your door step sooooo..... #-o 

What would impress a master craftsman enough to be so chuffed/stuffed?

And to be so generous he will give away an heirloom because he's so happy with his find ](*,) !!!!!!

Kids two of them Twins perhaps.... could be yours or maybe grandchildren.... =D>


----------



## Alf

MikeW":3uwt1v1w said:


> There were 6 items in the box.


Sextuplets?! But even in Oregon would they put them in a box? On the doorstep? Surely not; the bears might mistake them for pizzas... :lol:

Hey, it's not six pizzas is it...?

Cheers, Alf

Wondering how many guesses one person is allowed to get away with 8-[


----------



## Waka

Mike

Don't suppose its a couple of the limited edition LN's?


----------



## Mirboo

I'm sure I've read somewhere that you like to sharpen chisels and the like sideways (i.e. at 90 degrees to the way you sharpen with a LV Mk II honing guide). I've also read some stuff about Lie-Neilsen having some soon to be released honing guides at their recent handtool event in Boston, one of which is apparently a "sideways" honing guide.

My wild stab in the dark is therefore that your package contained a set (pre-production prototypes maybe?) of the soon to be released Lie-Nielsen honing guides. [-o< I'm not sure how LN honing guides relate to being stuffed, but they certainly might make you feel chuffed and result in an OMG. I'm also not sure how this could add up to six items but someone on one of the woodwork forums in your neck of the woods (I think it was WoodNet) indicated that there were several task specific versions of the Lie-Nielsen honing guides on display at the show in Boston.


----------



## Paul Chapman

Equally wild stab in the dark - tickets for you and your family to visit the UK, which would mean that you could come to the next Big Bash \/ 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## mr

50 orders for saw kits for Mike to bring with him & run a master class at said big bash ?? 

Clutching at straws here I can tell 
Mike


----------



## ike

I reckon you've got some offspring - either kittens or puppies more likely puppies if there's 6 of em.

cheers,

Ike


----------



## engineer one

so it all came in one box, and was left on your door???

maybe it is something dina has been working on to get published and the first copies are through??? :? 

the pizza bears delivered 6 and did not eat one, which left some for the chickens? :twisted: 

if it is nothing to do with business or saw making, then maybe six nice antiques for the home???  

come on mike by midweek we will all need hints and tips.  

so if you chose to play the second part of the game mike you need to
think up some really sneaky clues for those of us in the cold lane. :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Matt1245

Ohhhh, gotta have myself a go of this.

Hmmmmmm........You got 6 very rare saw handles.

Matt.


----------



## Mirboo

How about a new set of Lee Valley/Veritas socket handled bevel edged chisels. I'm sure I read somewhere a while back that were on the drawing board.


----------



## MikeW

No one is even warm...except what it's not...how's that, Paul? 

Hmm. Hints. I'll have to actually think about that :lol: 

Not too good about hints. Tend to give too much away. If I do think of a good hint or two, it'll be about Tuesday or so.

Have fun, Mike


----------



## Mirboo

A collection of old John S. Fray bit braces. You know, the ones with the pewter rings in the handles. I reckon you'd be chuffed if you took delivery of 6 of those.


----------



## Anonymous

MikeW":1i8gtbyy said:


> No one is even warm...except what it's not...how's that, Paul?
> 
> Hmm. Hints. I'll have to actually think about that :lol:
> 
> Not too good about hints. Tend to give too much away. If I do think of a good hint or two, it'll be about Tuesday or so.
> 
> Have fun, Mike



O....M......G......TUESDAY ! :lol: ..... your really enjoying this eh.

Sounds more like, 1 saw and 5 bears ?...I mean ...beers. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Alf

Mirboo":1j2t840r said:


> A collection of old John S. Fray bit braces. You know, the ones with the pewter rings in the handles. I reckon you'd be chuffed if you took delivery of 6 of those.


Funny, that crossed my mind too. Mike, you're evidentally getting a reputation as a c*ll*ct*r of Frays :lol: 

Incidentally, it better not be tickets to the UK 'cos I reckon after this tease you'd get lynched the moment you set foot in the country... 8-[

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam

How about a set of six stamps - so you can mark your saws? Each one is say a different year or different type?

Just reread a bit better -can't be that as they are saw related. 

So how about some homemade Christmas decorations? 

Either scrolled cut Jigsaw cards, 

Turned/scrolled christmas tree decorations?

Some candles (homemade)

Drinks/card holders for when playing poker?

Some alcoholic drink in bottles?


Adam


----------



## mudman

Well, I'm going to have to have a go, who could resist the temptation of such a wonderful tool?

Have you just taken delivery of the first production quality examples of the etch that you are going to use on your saws? Maybe even the first saws with an etch?


----------



## Matt1245

Puppies or kittens.

Matt.


----------



## dedee

We could all do with some help here Mike.

Are they animal, mineral or vegetable?

Andy


----------



## Adam

Some snooker/pool cues?

Or... some steak knives?

Adam


----------



## Alf

The way Adam's going he must be in really dire need of a saw... :lol:


----------



## engineer one

oh come on alf, unless you are one of the inner circle, you mean you do not want a modern saw???? :twisted: :twisted: :roll: 
paul :wink:


----------



## Adam

Alf":1ohajc1i said:


> The way Adam's going he must be in really dire need of a saw... :lol:



Yeah, my jet cut died a death trimming through tree roots - I dug round then cut through the roots with the saw. The length of the saw was going in and out of the soil - so nicely abrasive in our soft sandy soil.

Adam

:ho2 8-[ I think Santa may bring a new jet cut, but actually, like many here I think, despite having good planes, I have absolutely no experience of a good saw. I like my Japanese one, but can't use it for dovetails at all. So that explains all my trying.

PS: How about egg cups?


----------



## Alf

I say, steady on; I never said I didn't want one :shock: :lol: But yeah, reckon a half back'd do a lovely job on tree roots... :ho2 

So Mike, by my reckoning it's definitely Tuesday (probably a week next Thursday in Oz by now which'll qualify us for the "or so" as well) - and...?






Cheers, Alf


----------



## Mittlefehldt

OKay I will play thins game, only because............... well because, that's why.

I figure you got a brand new set of Blue Spruce Mortice chisels, with some sort of exotic tropical wood of undefinable beauty and hardness.

There you go that's my theory, my theory alone and no one else's, that is it is mine alone, no one else thought of it, so it is my theory, send me a PM and I will give you my address to send the saw to Mike.


----------



## Mirboo

Could it be 6 of these? Have I used up all of my guesses yet? I really love the look of that saw.


----------



## engineer one

yes but now you would have to explain cricket to an american :twisted: :twisted: 

paul :wink:


----------



## MikeW

Hah! Still, no one is close. :wink: 

As I am sitting here drinking my first cup of coffee at 6:45 AM, I have given only a little thought to clues. Me and the boys will come up with something a while later. 

Take care, Mike


----------



## Mirboo

MikeW":3o4ifkf4 said:


> Hah! Still, no one is close. :wink:



You mean it wasn't 6 Shane Warne's?! :shock: I really thought I had it that time. :wink:


----------



## Adam

MikeW":2vx0kenn said:


> Hah! Still, no one is close. :wink:
> 
> As I am sitting here drinking my first cup of coffee at 6:45 AM, I have given only a little thought to clues. Me and the boys will come up with something a while later.
> 
> Take care, Mike



6 personalised coffee cups?

or...

individual picture frames?

baseball bats?

See full of good ideas today ALF  

Adam


----------



## Paul Chapman

A set of 6 pizza cutters :? :? :? :? 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## laurenth

"Great meaning to me, maybe less to others."

My guess is 6 awards for "best new saws" and "best alive sawmaker" ;-)


----------



## MikeW

laurenth":isicunhp said:


> "Great meaning to me, maybe less to others."
> 
> My guess is 6 awards for "best new saws" and "best alive sawmaker" ;-)


Ooh, I like this guess!

But alas, no. Could be construed as business, which these are not.

I have my paper and a pencil. Still trying to come up with something for clues...Mike

who needs more coffee...


----------



## Lord Nibbo

MikeW":3c2liauc said:


> laurenth":3c2liauc said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Great meaning to me, maybe less to others."
> 
> My guess is 6 awards for "best new saws" and "best alive sawmaker" ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I like this guess!
> 
> But alas, no. Could be construed as business, which these are not.
> 
> I have my paper and a pencil. Still trying to come up with something for clues...Mike
> 
> who needs more coffee...
Click to expand...


I think there is a clue hidden in those last two posts !!!! *Coffee*
So how can I link Coffee to an item/s you just love?


----------



## Paul Chapman

Going back to the original post and the word "stuffed", could this be birds or other animals that have been stuffed (ie by a taxidermist) following a hunting trip :? :? :? 

Still confused :? 

Paul


----------



## Alf

Cripes, one Shane Warne is one too many when it's the Ashes...  

Hmm, coffee... stuffed... :-k Six boxes of Coffee Creams? Six pounds of desirable coffee beans of some sort? Hope it isn't Klatchian...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Alf":26z9tclj said:


> Cripes, one Shane Warne is one too many when it's the Ashes...
> 
> Hmm, coffee... stuffed... :-k Six boxes of Coffee Creams? Six pounds of desirable coffee beans of some sort? Hope it isn't Klatchian...
> 
> Cheers, Alf


 Dunno if Mike would understand Coffee Creams Alf, and I don't think there are such things as Coffee cookies :lol:


----------



## Jake

MikeW":toc1hce2 said:


> I have my paper and a pencil. Still trying to come up with something for clues...Mike



Clearly from that clue it has to be five sheets of paper and a pencil.


----------



## Alf

Lord Nibbo":384qku41 said:


> Dunno if Mike would understand Coffee Creams Alf, and I don't think there are such things as Coffee cookies :lol:


Good grief; you're not telling me 'Murricans don't have coffee creams in their chocolate boxes? That's terrible. What do they leave last? :shock: 

Cheers, Alf

Who's discovered a dangerous thing - if you do a google image search for coffee creams you get a whole new world of online chocolate suppliers revealed unto you. Help... 8-[


----------



## Adam

6 types of coffee?
6 Coffee cups?
6 coffee stirrers/spoons?
6 coffee cakes? Hmm......
6 recipes for something involving coffee?

Are we warm yet?

If not, how about some bottles of whisky to add to the coffee to "warm" it up (a bit).

Adam


----------



## Lord Nibbo

As everyone and anyone are having loads of guesses, I'll have a stab at "A load of reindeers" :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman

Several new LN tools to try out, including router planes and spokeshaves :? :? :? :? 

Still confused :? 

Paul


----------



## Jasper Homminga

Can't resist any longer: 
Coffee to stay awake while he is reading six ancient woodworking books. Pen and paper for taking notes. Anybody know of a book in six parts

Jasper


----------



## Nick W

6 mooses? (meese,moosen,...)

6 tons of concrete foundations?
6 bottles of champagne to celebrate the above?

6 buildings insurance policies?

6 books?

6 book tokens?


Or is that a different Mike Wenzloff of Forest Grove?


----------



## AHoman

Mike,
When you say that they don't relate to business, do they at least relate to woodworking?
-Andy


----------



## engineer one

now andy next you will want mike to tell you what he got before he gives us a clue. :twisted: :roll: 

i reckon it is a tool that you were lusting after and you found one mint and boxed with all the bits, but what tool what do i know, that is being logical :lol: 
paul :wink:


----------



## Matt1245

Christmas cards.

Matt.


----------



## AHoman

engineer one":30kxm6z6 said:


> now andy next you will want mike to tell you what he got before he gives us a clue.



He he, no, I just want him to confirm that it is not related to woodworking so that I can be sure that he just took delivery of a box of SAUSAGES!
-Andy


----------



## Anonymous

:idea: aha ! I get it now.......bears = beers.....so whats really happening is you like to have a beer while eating chicken pizza, while ogling a box of goodies. ? right ? .....(while teasing the twittery out of us :wink: )


----------



## Alf

I've got it. It's a box of Degrees of Separation.

Well he said there were six of them... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## engineer one

i know mike's saws have a good reputation, but not a bad way to advertise a small company by getting us all to guess now that's clever advertising mike :twisted: :lol: :roll: 

and we thought you were a friend??? :? :? :? 

paul :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman

Six of your relatives have arrived on your doorstep and announced that they are staying for Christmas :shock: :shock: 

Still confused :? :? 

Paul


----------



## MikeW

Soon, very soon, the clues will arrive.

And y'all are going to positively hate what the evil elves in Forest Grove have done to obscure the facts :lol: 

Think nursery rhymes and children's songs :twisted: 

Take care, Mike


----------



## Paul Chapman

MikeW":2q6tclvp said:


> Think nursery rhymes and children's songs



Blimey, sounds like the carol singers have arrived early in Forest Grove :shock: :shock: :lol: 

Paul


----------



## Handrubbed

Is this a Brit affair only? :roll:


----------



## MikeW

Hi Mike--it's open to the entire world!

The game began as a joke by Paul [engineer one] and it has sort of blossomed into full-fleged shenanigans.

You are most welcome to join in. No rules other than those stated in the post which began the madness.

Have fun...Mike


----------



## Paul Chapman

OK, it's some clock movements and you are going to make the cases from hickory - geddit, Hickory dickory dock, the mouse ran up the clock....  

Is that it :? :? 

Paul


----------



## Good Surname or what ?

Mike,

I think they are chicken to lay eggs for your breakfast.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

MikeW":372j9e44 said:


> Think nursery rhymes and children's songs :twisted:
> 
> Take care, Mike



White mice as in three blind mice.


----------



## llangatwgnedd

Sing a song of sixpence 
A pocket full of rye 
Four and twenty blackbirds 
Baked in a pie When the pie was opened 
The birds began to sing 
Was that not a tasty dish 
To set before a king? 
The King was in his counting house 
Counting out his money 
The Queen was in the parlor 
Eating bread and honey The Maid was in the garden 
Hanging out the clothes 
When down came a blackbird 
And snapped off her nose!

The hits on google for nursery rimes has just rose by 2000


----------



## llangatwgnedd

*http://nedmartin.org/amused/three-little-piggies*


Three Little Pigs went out to dinner one night. The waiter comes and takes their drink order. 

“I would like a Sprite,” said the first little piggy. 
“I would like a Coke,” said the second little piggy. 
“I want water, lots and lots of water,” said the third little piggy. 

The drinks are brought out and the waiter takes their orders for dinner. 

“I want a nice big steak,” said the first piggy. 
“I would like the salad plate,” said the second piggy. 
“I want water, lots and lots of water,” said the third little piggy. 

The meals were brought out and a while later the waiter approached the table and asked if the piggies would like any dessert. 

“I want a banana split,” said the first piggy. 
“I want a root beer float,” said the second piggy. 
“I want water, lots and lots of water,” exclaimed the third little piggy. 

“Pardon me for asking,” said the waiter to the third little piggy, “But why have you only ordered water all evening?” The third piggy says - 


“Well, somebody has to go ‘Wee, wee, wee, all the way home!’”


----------



## MikeW

Sawdust Producer":1ovvkhun said:


> ...The hits on google for nursery rimes has just rose by 2000


These have been very creative--and wrong :lol: 

This will be a borrowed tune and made up words.

Soon...almost finished...Mike


----------



## Frank D.

This is way over my head now...I'll just enjoy the show.


----------



## Colin C

Mike 

Have you finished yet =P~ =P~ 8-[ [-o< :wink:


----------



## JesseM

It sounds like we are all going to be way off the mark. How about :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: for the good time we are having


----------



## MikeW

This old man, he played one
He played knick-knack on my thumb
With a walnut paddywhack,
Throw your dog a bone
This old man came spinning home.

This old bear, he played two
He goes inside out for you
With a knick-knack paddywhack,
Give your bear a bone
This old bear came close to home.

This new chook, he played three
With some padouk just for me
With a knick-knack paddywhack,
Smooth your ripples now
This new chook came scraping home.

This young man, he played four
Has a button I adore
With a knick-knack paddywhack,
Supply the other half
This young man came whacking home.

Antique twice, he played five
Used by those who had arrived
With a knick-knack paddywhack,
Guide its journey across the wood
This antique has found a home.

This old bird, he played six
He made chunks into rounded sticks
With a knick-knack paddywhack,
Now I need some pizza 
This old bird has a replacement blade.



Take care, Mike
Does it count that it is only about 4 pm on Tuesday here?


----------



## Matt1245

And thats supposed to help???? ](*,) :lol: 

Matt.


----------



## engineer one

well it is a little confusing, but finally we have found an american with a sense of humour.

so i am thinking about one of the kids has had sextuplets, and you have been making cribs and changing stations, now you want us englishmen to sponsor this sudden increase in your extended family by buying large numbers of wenzloff saws. 

or should i say wenzloff, sons, daughters and grandchildren!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: 

whatever it is mike congratulations this has and is soo much fun
:roll: 
paul :wink:


----------



## Matt1245

112 scraper.

Matt.


----------



## MikeW

Oh, Matt is getting warmer...but for which verse? :lol:


----------



## Matt1245

verse 6

Or is it a 212? Maybe verse 3.

Disston half back saw verse 4?

Plane used by early european settlers verse 5.

Hammer with walnut shaft verse 1.

Old loom verse 2.

Matt.


----------



## AHoman

Rounders! -- verse 6.
-Andy


----------



## SlimShavings

AHoman":z04744m1 said:


> Rounders! -- verse 6.
> -Andy


 
Sounds right 
THis set has 7 though pieces that is


----------



## MikeW

Wonderful to see you around again, Slim!

How's it going? Dry this year, I hope!

Good guess...rounders they are not. Try again :wink: 

Take care, Mike


----------



## SlimShavings

MikeW":16se1lz5 said:


> Wonderful to see you around again, Slim!
> 
> How's it going? Dry this year, I hope!
> 
> Good guess...rounders they are not. Try again :wink:
> 
> Take care, Mike


 
Been a busy year. 25 states 25 stores Kansas to Va Miami to Boston 80 hour weeks. So i just been lurkin. i sure thought AHoman had it right 
The saws are lookin really great. Gonna put that in next years budget  I'll be watchin to see who gets it right 

By the way I was in Willamsburg last week. Went to the Anthony Hay shop. Talked with Mack Headly for about 30 minutes. it was a slow day and he was very gracious LOL


----------



## Paul Chapman

"Guide its journey across the wood" - Stanley 51/52 plane with metal shooting board :? 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Good Surname or what ?

3 chair devils, Chairmakers Scrapershave, Pullshave and Scrapershave all 6 from Veritas.


----------



## Nick W

200 year old turning chisels/scrapers with padouk handles?


----------



## Adam

How about a reamers? Possibly even a wooden reamer with a new blade attached? 

Adam


----------



## Alf

This saw man, he played seven,
He's got no chance of going to heaven
With a teasing paddy-whack,
I don't call this a clue.
This saw man has got us blue. :wink: 

Hmm, what about a set of Napier's Bones? Old ones? In Padauk? Nah, straws, clutching at, I am. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Clinton1

This old man, he played one 
He played knick-knack on my thumb 
With a walnut paddywhack, 
Throw your dog a bone 
This old man came spinning home. 

American Black Walnut for saw handles.

This old bear, he played two 
He goes inside out for you 
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
Give your bear a bone 
This old bear came close to home.

Not sure on this. The best I can do is a plane sock.

This new chook, he played three 
With some padouk just for me 
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
Smooth your ripples now 
This new chook came scraping home. 

Scraper plane... you are having trouble planing some padauk, and got a new scraper, or is it a padauk handle someone made for your scraper plane??

This young man, he played four 
Has a button I adore 
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
Supply the other half 
This young man came whacking home. 

LN 4 1/2 Anniversary edition plane?? More likely some rare Disston saw though.

Antique twice, he played five 
Used by those who had arrived 
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
Guide its journey across the wood 
This antique has found a home. 

200+ year old plane from some of your earlier settlers, as mentioned earlier.

This old bird, he played six 
He made chunks into rounded sticks 
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
Now I need some pizza 
This old bird has a replacement blade. 

Chair devils and replacement blade - from LV.


Good to see your entire workshop have come together to make your 'net mates confused.... another benefit of technology?? 8)


----------



## NeilO

Boggs spokeshave
small Bronze curved bottom spokeshave
and 4 planemakers floats

wild stab in the dark, but i do, i do , i do , i do hope i`m right :lol:








PS and one of those nice little 25th anniversary buttons [-o< 

PPS I know thats technically seven , but it IS Christmas


----------



## NeilO

And now i`ve been stupid enough to check LN`s website (drooling constantly), i really need to win the lottery.....


----------



## laurenth

6 jingle Bells :ho2

"Oh, jingle bells, jingle bells 
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh"


----------



## AHoman

Geez Mike, this thread is making this a very exciting St-Nick's day... but also very painful, waiting to find out what you got!
A very unique gloat-thread!
I'm going to give up guessing now, but here is a suggestion: perhaps the prize saw should have a _red herring_ engraved on it? 
-Andy


----------



## MikeW

AHoman":2adla5zw said:


> Geez Mike, this thread is making this a very exciting St-Nick's day... but also very painful, waiting to find out what you got!
> A very unique gloat-thread!
> I'm going to give up guessing now, but here is a suggestion: perhaps the prize saw should have a _red herring_ engraved on it?
> -Andy


A little insanity injected to my day has felt good--sorry it happens to affect y'all!

There is another set of clues which will be posted at noon my time.

Take care, Mike


----------



## MarcW

First is a hammer or an axe :wink: 
Second is a drill, eggbeater or brace.
Third is a padouk scraper plane.
Fourth is a chisel with some defect, lose handle or so or a mallet. 
Fifth is an antique panel gauge.
Sixth is a spokeshave.

OMG, that was so easy :^o 

Regards,

Marc who knows he's wrong, but...


----------



## Adam

Is it six of the same type of thing? Or six completely different items?

Adam


----------



## MikeW

Adam":1nrwraef said:


> Is it six of the same type of thing? Or six completely different items?
> 
> Adam


Hi Adam,

Depends on what level one can group them into. So for instance, a wrench and a hex socket, while different, fall into a general category of tools, and perhaps mechanic's tools.

PS--they're not mechanic's tools :lol: 

Clinton1 got one correct and MarcW got two correct. I'll be posting a picture of those in a little while--got to run for some sandpaper but will take the pics when I get back.

Take care, Mike


----------



## AHoman

MikeW":3tjhrmrp said:


> A little insanity injected to my day has felt good [...]



Let me know whenever you want some extra insanity --- we have a free supply of it here at work and no one will notice if I send you some!
-Andy
p.s. I know I said I'd stop guessing but -- dowel plate?


----------



## MikeW

Ok...Dina is going through the posts to match-up guesses to clues. There are actually a few who have guessed a couple at some level of specificity.

So we are going to tally up who's guessed what. She also nixed the idea of me posting pictures--sorry. She figures that would give an unfair advantage to some or eliminate others once more than half were guessed.

Also, please match guesses to verses.

All six are woodwork related.

To help you to forgive adding rules at this stage, perhaps if we give a little bit away you'll forgive us. The first line of each verse relates to whether it is a new thing, or old.

Take care, Mike


----------



## Jake

1. Old trammel with a thumbscrew
2. Old out cannel gouge?
3. New scraper place
4. New wooden plane kit
5. Antique fenced "dado" plane, or a hand router?
6. Old curved spokeshave


----------



## MarcW

1. old wooden lathe maybe, err don't know...
3. The padouk scraper plane is probably a Knight plane or a HNT Gordon, don't know yet.
4. Is not an old chisel, but something with a button, sounds like a woodie with a hitting button like on German ones. Supply the other half, hm, sounds like one piece of a T&G pair or of a round & hollow.

Not seeing clear anymore  

Marc


----------



## MikeW

Each verse has an F associated with it...

1. Five Inch

2. Fits in a pocket

3. Smooths out facets

4. Brass Ferrule

5. Maker married a Fish 

6. Used with force or finesse


Take care, Mike


----------



## Matt1245

Verse 1 old small turned walnut plane setting hammer/
Verse 2 Old Folding pocket knife or saw
Verse 3 new padouk scraper plane (made by Philly?)
Verse 4 new blue spruce skew chisel.
Verse 5 settlers marking guage.
Verse 6 Old concave sole spoke shave

Matt.


----------



## jamrine

1. Fray Brace
2. Tapered Reamer
3. Chair Devils
4. Chisel
5. Plane
6. Spokeshave

:-k 

That's a hum-dinger, Mike.

-Jamey


----------



## jamrine

This isn't your stuff from Galootaclaus is it?

My stuff is being sent out Friday. This is my first year in it.


----------



## MikeW

Hi Jamey--nope, not Galooticlaus. I wouldn't dare open it before Christmas morn! Aside from the fact Dina wouldn't let me...

Good guesses Jamey and Matt.

Take care, Mike


----------



## jamrine

jamrine":3q84ong5 said:


> 1. Fray Brace
> 2. Tapered Reamer
> 3. Chair Devils
> 4. Chisel
> 5. Plane
> 6. Spokeshave
> 
> :-k
> 
> That's a hum-dinger, Mike.
> 
> -Jamey



Revising mine...
6. Drawknife


----------



## MikeW

Ok...update.

I've written Charley, our host here at the UK Workshop and he has graciously agreed to draw a winners name from the proverbial hat in the event of a tie...which makes me feel better because as it stands there is one.

And, because of this, I will be posting what widgets have been guessed, just not pictures until the end. Look for that after Dina has opportunity to read through the thread once more...

Take care, Mike


----------



## jamrine

1. Fray Brace, 5" sweep (Five inch clue, Spinning Home and Walnut clue)
2. Pocket Hole Jig (Fits in a pocket, Works inside-out - still could also be a reamer)
3. Chair Devils (Smoothes facets, ...scraping home)
4. Chisel (brass ferrule, button and whacking makes me think it has to be a chisel)
5. Plane (Perhaps one with a fence like a filletster - guide across the wood..., Maker Married a Fish makes me think the maker must be somthing-bride - MacBride or something like that)
6. Spokeshave or drawknife (I am led to believe drawknife because of the reference to being used with force or finesse)

Ok, that's the best I can do.

-Jamey


----------



## Handrubbed

Separated by a common language, indeed! I'm going back to crossword puzzles......more my speed. ](*,)

(I got my half-back the old fashioned way.) :wink:


----------



## MikeW

Good morning...on this the last day for the game...

_*This one is a vintage brace.*_

This *old *man, he played one 
He played knick-knack on my thumb 
With a *walnut pad*dywhack, 
Throw your dog a bone 
This *old *man came *spinning *home. 

_*Verse two...unguessed thus far.*_

This *old *bear, he played two 
He goes *inside out *for you 
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
Give your bear a bone 
This *old *bear came *close *to home. 

_*This one is a Padauk handled scraper shave.*_

This *new *chook, he played three 
With some *padouk *just for me 
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
*Smooth your ripples now *
This *new *chook came *scraping *home. 

_*Verse four...unguessed thus far...but someone has gotten close*_

This *young *man, he played four 
Has a *button *I adore 
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
*Supply the other half* 
This *young *man came *whacking *home. 

_*This one is an antique, but in the minimal sense. Not quite two hundred years--that part of a guess was close enough if 75 years twice over [and then some] is used as the standard for an antique. The hint of marrying a FISH is imporant to finishing what it is...Clinton is very close, but wrong continent:*_

*Antique twice*, he played five 
*Used by those who had arrived *
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
*Guide its journey across the wood *
This *antique *has found a home. 

_*This one is a spokeshave. And it's a beauty. Wait to y'all see it...*_

This *old *bird, he played six 
He made chunks into rounded sticks 
With a knick-knack paddywhack, 
Now I need some pizza 
This *old *bird has a replacement blade.

The guesses are being tallied...last day  
So what part of the world is the saw going to? Well, we'll see...

Take care, Mike


----------



## Paul Chapman

Is five a pair of matching planes of European origin?

Still confused :? 

Paul


----------



## Alf

MikeW":1fl2u6qa said:


> This one is an antique, but in the minimal sense. Not quite two hundred years <snip>


Now _I'm_ confused... :-s :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Matt1245

Ok for verse 5 then, i'm thinkinking it might be a plane used by settlers in australia.

Matt.


----------



## Matt1245

Whoops am i too late now? or does it end midnight tonight (10th)? :? 

Matt.


----------



## jamrine

Verse 2: Inshave
Verse 4: Button Brace
Verse 5: 150+ year old *fillet*ster plane

-Jamey


----------



## MikeW

Alf":3ht24zvk said:


> MikeW":3ht24zvk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is an antique, but in the minimal sense. Not quite two hundred years <snip>
> 
> 
> 
> Now _I'm_ confused... :-s :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf
Click to expand...

Well, last night when I wrote this it was at the end of an incredibly bad week. Really bad.

The text in the reply of mine claiming this antique is only X old, shold have read it is a bit over 200 years.

No idea where the 75 years thing came from, my apologies to all.

Mike


----------



## AHoman

MikeW":14p8ejp6 said:


> Well, last night when I wrote this it was at the end of an incredibly bad week. Really bad.



Mike,
Sorry to hear that -- here's to a better week this week!
-Andy


----------



## Handrubbed

Mike, I hope the fact that you have brought some humor and stimulation to others helps offsets whatever the bad was in your world. For me it has added a new dimension to the internet and what we all share here.


----------



## Clinton1

> For me it has added a new dimension to the internet



As well as hurting my poor old brain!

Hope your bad week is over and a good one is coming to balance things out. :wink:


----------



## MikeW

Sorry for the delay, Folks!

I went to reprint the thread yesterday in order to mark it up to tally things. Only to find my laptop could no longer print through the wireless print hub. 

After beating it with a hammer [it's ok, it's a hand-powered vintage hammer beautifully restored leaving the patina intact] to within an inch [25.4 mm] of its life...I gave up and went out to the shop to work.

I'll post later today...Take care, Mike


----------



## ydb1md

MikeW":3jgijjp9 said:


> I'm, how do you say...Stuffed? That's good, yes?
> 
> I cannot believe what I found on my doorstep today.
> 
> Y'all have to wait to find out the details...But I love each and every item--yes, more than one!
> 
> Take care, Mike
> off to feed the bears...



Someone sent you a box full of _haggis_?

:-k


----------



## bugbear

MikeW":1jii5gb0 said:


> it's ok, it's a hand-powered vintage hammer beautifully restored leaving the patina intact



What, this sort of thing?







BugBear (showing off a bit)


----------



## Alf

bugbear":1d6d4ela said:


> BugBear (showing off a bit)


Luckily 'tis the season of goodwill to all men so we won't comment on someone considering a hammer something to show off... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf

Thinking it best not to mention she took a little while _studying_ said hammer before hitting the reply button. 

Except I just did. 

Dammit. #-o


----------



## MikeW

Awesome hammer, BB!

Nope. Mine was a little mundane in comparison.

btw, my week from heck is about over and will post results later.

Take care, Mike


----------



## Alf

MikeW":2a0xfv1e said:


> btw, my week from heck is about over


Started on the month from heck instead...?

I'll get my coat. 8-[ :wink:


----------



## SlimShavings

Did somebody win this thing yet. Did I miss it ??


----------



## Clinton1

Hopefully Mike can explain the clues... the "married a fish" has got my stumped. Plus, I keep thinking about it! :roll:


----------



## Matt1245

> the "married a fish" has got my stumped. Plus, I keep thinking about it!



Me too, been wracking my brains and the internet looking for tool makers, salmon, trout, cod, etc etc.

Perhaps it was just a red herring. :lol:  

Anyone seen my jacket?

Matt.


----------

